# Building a Grist Mill



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

The Grist Mill

*Thanks Dwight for the help.. on Animated Semiphor, Building a Grist Mill, Animated Lumber pile, Animated Eng. house doors, and Animated Engneer waving project.*

*Link... Building a simple Grist Mill*


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking mill! And thanks for the pics and how-to


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks awsome. Great job


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got through building a grist mill about a month ago. I model it after a grist mill I knew 
when I was growing up in Blue Ridge Ga. I went with my dad there quite a few times for him 
to get corn grind up,i t was funny every time he went he had to help change out the grind 
stone, and they are not light either. This grist mill was all wood built up on large 8x8 timbers 
to hold the building up. I made mine with a pressure treated plywood, and than put plastic 
clapboard over it with a plastic tin roof. I painted the clapboard with Apple Barrel country tan 
and the roof gray, turn out petty good I think. 
The water wheel and **** braces I got from Stone Works, looks good and works good also. 
I went ther over the week end to see if any sign of the mill was there, every thing thing 
gone even the pond that stored the water for it . 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd sure like to have one pic each of the other subjects. They didn't appear on the link you gave. Purty please?

Les


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Les, I would love to show some pictures of it but for the 
life of me I can't figure out how to post them. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flats on 05/10/2009 6:19 PM
Les, I would love to show some pictures of it but for the 
life of me I can't figure out how to post them. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere
Ken

You'll find instructions in the FAQ Question 10, they also work for the Rich-text Editor too.

*Quick Reply Editor Instructions*

However, since you're a 1st Class member in the Rich-text editor just use the "_Insert Image_" button







to open the Insert Image dialog. If you image files are already uploaded to your MLS web space then the file names be displayed in the left pane, locate the one you want and click it and then the image will display in the right-pane of the dialog, if everything is as you want it just click the "_Insert_" button. If the image file is located somewhere else then paste the URL link to it in the field labeled "URL:", then after the image displays in the right pane click the "_Insert_" button.

Posted By Les on 05/10/2009 5:41 PM
I'd sure like to have one pic each of the other subjects. They didn't appear on the link you gave. Purty please?

Les

You'll find that each of the subjects that Noel mentions above each have there own separate topic here in the Buildings Forum. But the following is a link to a PDF file that has all of them in it.

*Animations by Noel*
*File Type: PDF - File Size: 4.5MB*
*Left-click to Open / Right-click to Download*


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

This is one of the nicest structures and how-tos I've seen in some time. i downloaded every photo for future reference. Thanks


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for the assistance. It is very much appreciated by me. Which raises a question: my pictures are stored in 'Dads Pictures' on my desktop. This is the default spot where MS XP Home Ed Series 3 (?) (Definitely series 2) automatically scarfs up pixes from the web and downloads them w/o harm from me.

I got my daughter to show me--and write down--the procedure I've been using to upload to this board. To the best of my understanding, I have NO pics on this website, and don't even know how to do that. And guess what? They do upload, much to my wet-eyed gratification.

How can this be, if I understand the instructions you gave (which I doubt I do, to be honest)?

Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/11/2009 1:32 PM
Steve,

Thanks for the assistance. It is very much appreciated by me. Which raises a question: my pictures are stored in 'Dads Pictures' on my desktop. This is the default spot where MS XP Home Ed Series 3 (?) (Definitely series 2) automatically scarfs up pixes from the web and downloads them w/o harm from me.

I got my daughter to show me--and write down--the procedure I've been using to upload to this board. To the best of my understanding, I have NO pics on this website, and don't even know how to do that. And guess what? They do upload, much to my wet-eyed gratification.

How can this be, if I understand the instructions you gave (which I doubt I do, to be honest)?

Les


Les
Well sir, since there is only one individual that for certain can write anything to your MLS 1st Class web space, then just how do you explain the following screen-shot image of your 1st Class web space?


















If you've used either the "Insert Image" or the "Image gallery" buttons on the Rich-text editor, and then used the "Upload" button that is in either of those dialog boxes to get your pictures to display in one of your replies, then by doing so you in fact did upload those image files to your MLS 1st Class web space.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

I have NO idea how those came--oh, wait a minute! Katy (my daughter) was checking out the procedure. Then she was showing me. Some few of those I've used in posts, but many I have no memory of using concerning a post.

I guess what happens is, when I append a pic to a post, it gets posted onto the website's area reserved for me, _as well as_ getting posted in the post I'm writing. Correct?

The next question is, how do I delete them? I see no point in them taking up space.

Lastly, I finally scrolled down far enough to see your final paragraph. (I'm not having a successful afternoon, here.) I guess I did, because 'Click Insert Image' is the second instruction on the list.

How 'bout that.









Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess what happens is, when I append a pic to a post, it gets posted onto the website's area reserved for me, _as well as_ getting posted in the post I'm writing. Correct?


Les, if what you are referring to is using the "_Message Attachments:_" feature, where you can attach three images to a given reply. Then the answer to your query is, no those images do not get uploaded to your 1st Class web space. They do however get uploaded to the MLS server, in the process of doing so they get renamed and stored in a separate area on the server, which is not the same as your 1st Class space.

The reply attachment feature was designed for a temporary type of use, where the image would be retained for a given period of time then it would be deleted from the system. Although that isn't how Shad currently has the feature configured to work.

As for how to delete the existing image files in your 1st Class web space. There are a few ways to do that but since you're familiar with the "Insert Image" dialog, we'll use that.

The following is a screen-capture of the Insert Image dialog.










To delete existing image files from you MLS web space...
[*] Using the left pane in the dialog, navigate to the location where the respective files are located (i.e. which folder).
[*] Locate each of the files you want to delete.
[*] Left-click the "Check Box" located to the left of the file's name, you'll see a check mark display. (as indicated by the red-headed arrows)
[*] Next, point to and left-click the "Scissors" icon located in the upper-left corner of the left pane (as indicated by the "Pointing Hand" and "Tooltip" box).
[/list] The last step is to left-click the "OK" button in the user confirmation prompt depicted in the following image.


----------

